# How Many Classes?



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, I'm filling out the entry form for my FIRST EVER show! I have 6 classes that I'm definitely entering. One showmanship class and the rest English Flat (pleasure & eq). 

But, should I enter more?

I have to rent a truck & trailer, so I'm spending a pretty penny on this schooling show. I want to make it worth my while (financially), but I don't want to enter TOO many classes and tire out/stress out my horse.

As a novice rider, how many classes did you enter when first starting?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I used to enter too many and stressed myself out. I think its much more worth your while to only do a few classes and do well in them than to crap out in a heap. 6 seems good.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Even though it's spendy, I would be conservative with the number of classes, just so you can see how well your horse is going to do. By the end of this show, you'll have a really good idea of how many to do for the next one.

If your horse has sensory overload then you won't want to have entered too many classes!

Have fun!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I would do no more than 6. 

Actually, I believe shows around here have a limit on how many times a horse can show...and I think that the magical # is 6.

Hope you have a blast!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

are you doing entire divisions or just flat classes in each division? curious is all...? I usually do entire divisions...(if you follow points, otherwise, it doestn matter)


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow! Sounds like 6 is the magical number. Maybe I'll just stick with that.

I'm not sure about divisions...or what they even are. Most of the classes are divided by age group or Novice. I basically entered all the Novice classes and the one APHA class.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

when i show i do 7 classes but there is a total of 48 on the sheet :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I say entering about 5-6 is good.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

then you are probably doing the entire novice division. the division is basically all the classes in that "group" sometimes they are by age, sometimes by ability, etc...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

At a few all-weekend shows I've been to (3 day shows) I'd enter about 15 classes, averaging 5 a day. On any given show though (one-day) they will usually limit how many you can enter by restricting you to one division, which is 4-7 classes.


----------

